# Beginner Ride in West Palm/Delray Beach Area



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I am a new road rider looking to find a beginner group to ride with. Where can I find a group to ride with? I live in Delray Beach East


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

Check with the Boca Raton bike club, they have different club rides in the area. You can also talk to Tony Alvarez at the Bike America in West Boca on 441. He used to have Sunday morning group rides. If you feel like a long ride alone, the bike path/new paved shoulder on 441 is awesome. Just pack lots of water.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

kermit said:


> Check with the Boca Raton bike club, they have different club rides in the area. You can also talk to Tony Alvarez at the Bike America in West Boca on 441. He used to have Sunday morning group rides. If you feel like a long ride alone, the bike path/new paved shoulder on 441 is awesome. Just pack lots of water.



Where is that path on 441 ? What ropads does it cross?


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

I'd park at the best buy in West Boca, I think it was Glades road. Take 441 north all the way to wellington, lake worth, I think even more north now the construction is done. Then back, a good 40+ mile ride. 441 does not have a specific bike path, but the shoulder is wide and the new pavement makes it nice. An occasional dump truck wooshing by is the biggest problem.


----------

